# Junior epipen



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

My daughter has been pescribed a junior epipen which is0.15mg dose I think  as she has severe cows milk allergy.

She weighs 7.2 kg and is 8 mths - the leaflet days for use for body weight 15-30 kg. I checked with dispensing pharmacist on phone and he said it just had age range on it do was fine for under 6- I'm just a little concerned its too large a dose for her if I have to use it.

It's been pescribed by allergist paed so I'm sure it's right but thought I'd get second opinion as the leaflets worried me!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

This is the smallest dose that you can get in a pre-filled injecting pen that allows the carer to administer it. Although you would usually dose children according to weight it would entail drawing up solution from an ampoule which isn't much use in an emergency. I know it seems like a lot but there is a dose range dependant on age too and in the case of carer administration it's okay to use the standard junior pen.


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you that's put my mind at rest - I give adrenaline at work from amp based on weight so it seemed such alot - hopefully ill never have to use it !


----------

